

The New York Region Is Hot (in technology) - timr
http://www.centernetworks.com/nyc-technology

======
fourlittlebees
I'd be interested in seeing more data, as well as to know whether he's talking
about NYC or NY as a whole. He uses them interchangeably, but is he also
counting the rest of NY? Some from NYC tend to forget the rest of the state is
here.

~~~
jamesbritt
"Some from NYC tend to forget the rest of the state is here."

We don't forget; we just call it "upstate". ;)

